# 7 reasons NOT to go to the gym!



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Well Albob still might but these would scare me off


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

damn


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Wonder what else of hers is bigger


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh, hi Tit


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

damn, I hope I can get arms like that


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

nice lats


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

and last one


----------



## kuso (Mar 24, 2003)

Damned 

Could you even call that your GIRLfriend


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

god dang u got some gross fetishes IT.  Dont even wanna know what you did to dero's take on my tanya and my picture


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

its a shame, a few of those woMEN could have been attractive had they not had a dick bigger than mine


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Most womens pubic hairs could accomplish that obstacle buddy.


----------



## kuso (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Most womens pubic hairs could accomplish that obstacle buddy.



You give him too much credit man....eyelashes


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

hey man, not sure what you're laughing about.  I was making a metaphor.  Inside word is that your girlfriend's dick _is_ bigger than yours.  I mean, MJ has you beat right?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> damn, I hope I can get arms like that



I'm glad you said arms and not ass!  LOL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

roflmao, there was a girl like these at the gym tonight. roflmao her voice is deeper than mine. The girl I was training was totally freaked out. lmao


----------



## kuso (Mar 24, 2003)

Obviously they`ve all been double dosing on Cell tech


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> roflmao, there was a girl like these at the gym tonight. roflmao her voice is deeper than mine. The girl I was training was totally freaked out. lmao


 Well at least you weren't training the roid chick. That would be kinda freaky training a girl that can bench more than you.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Obviously they`ve all been double dosing on Cell tech


Well obviously


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

A few more for IT...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

Last one...


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Well they're better than the first ones, still scary though


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well at least you weren't training the roid chick. That would be kinda freaky training a girl that can bench more than you.



hahahah roflmao, she was doing bi's today. and they looked to be a good 16" she was lifting more weight than the guy she was lifting with. lmao


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2003)

I actually like a couple of them!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hahahah roflmao, she was doing bi's today. and they looked to be a good 16" she was lifting more weight than the guy she was lifting with. lmao


 Damn that would be weird. Not trying to be sexist here, but I don't think I could workout with that. It would be quite the blow to the ego


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I actually like a couple of them!


.....allright Prince, I'm sensing that you have a story to tell us. Come on, out with it


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Damn that would be weird. Not trying to be sexist here, but I don't think I could workout with that. It would be quite the blow to the ego



Well she had a bigger chin, and a deeper voice than him to. roflmao


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

..........You were checking her out pretty good weren't you?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Damn that would be weird. Not trying to be sexist here, but I don't think I could workout with that. It would be quite the blow to the ego



Must be pretty hard finding a WO partner that can't curl more than 10lbs!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Must be pretty hard finding a WO partner that can't curl more than 10lbs!


Well when all else fails I can probably ask you


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> ..........You were checking her out pretty good weren't you?



nope, I'm polite and say hi to people every once in a while. I said hi to her one other day, and it was freaky how low her voice was. 

and put it this way, her face was more cro magnon than Chyna's was back when she was huge.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> and put it this way, her face was more cro magnon than Chyna's was back when she was huge.


 Yikes 
Scratch my last comment, I'd be pretty damn polite to her too.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well when all else fails I can probably ask you




Bastard!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2003)

Those women are just plain ass nasty.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

Some fine ASS looking women.. 


and Crono, U are right, I got his ASS bEAT


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well Albob still might but these would scare me off



Damn right, I'm not scared.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd go!  One of them I believe was Denise Rutkowski!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Obviously they`ve all been double dosing on Cell tech



nah, its just the animal pak.


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

Some our natural!


----------

